# Fake rock background build



## reaper307 (Jul 19, 2009)

*:welcome:here is the first lot of pictures of the fake rockground i'm starting to build for my bearded dragons new tank i building*

*this is 1 of the rock platforms*










this is another 2 connecting to the basking area



















first shot of lay out










start of basking area










basking area complete awaiting grout an paint:jump:











feed back please


----------



## david419 (Sep 2, 2008)

looking good so far well done.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Where did you get polystyrene and how much was it mate?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Better than mine did at that stage...

Nice1!!


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

looking good mate,cant wait for updates


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

Lukkin awesum m8... cnt wait 2 c tha finishd product :2thumb:


----------



## reaper307 (Jul 19, 2009)

got most of it from electrical retailers out of packaging from washers an fridges just go ask them or u can by from diy stores


----------



## reaper307 (Jul 19, 2009)

:cheers: cheers mate will up date shortly busy wi work at mo


----------

